# Cleaned a couple bottle displays...



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2011)

Some common bottles and some not so average, in uncommonly beautiful colors...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 8, 2011)

_and....._ My good ones,....[]


----------



## Dugout (Sep 8, 2011)

Perfect!


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful...who needs stained glass windows!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you Renee` and Melinda....A couple of more....(I agree, you can't easily rearrange a stained glass window)[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2011)

Close up through my 'obscure glass' window...


----------



## tftfan (Sep 9, 2011)

Very Nice


----------



## glass man (Sep 9, 2011)

As a color bottle freak I thank you!!!!WONDERFUL! THe gargling oil sign really caught my eye too!JAMIE


----------



## bostaurus (Sep 9, 2011)

Jamie, I was about to say the same thing!  Love the Gargling Oil sign!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 9, 2011)

Love those Saratogas! I love the look of the colored bottles through the windows too. Very nice displays!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you, guys and girls..When I was home today at lunch time the light wasn't bad, so I took a few more. The display is set up that the morning sun illuminates it, and I get to wake up seeing it daily... It's an inside window that I built into the wall to catch the light from our windowseat....[] It keeps me inspired and cheers me... Here's a few of the bottle side.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry, this one's a touch out of focus...


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2011)

The whole thing....


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 9, 2011)

Great displays Joe!


----------



## ktbi (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice Joe...Ron


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 11, 2011)

Nice pics Joe!

 PD


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you Joe;  I like displays of bottles, they look great when you look at them.
 RED Matthew


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  JOETHECROW
> 
> The whole thing....


 
 Thats got to be the best looking display I've seen. Work of art Joe.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 12, 2011)

Thank you... Kelley, Ron, Tom, Red and Tony! (and everyone above who commented too)[] Coming from you guys those words mean a lot.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 12, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Thank you Joe;Â  I like displays of bottles, they look great when you look at them.
> RED Matthew


 
 I imagine that's the point... ROFL [][][]


----------



## rockbot (Sep 12, 2011)

That pic would make a great cover to a bottle book or a puzzle. I like puzzles, 1000 piece or more.[]


----------



## RedGinger (Sep 12, 2011)

Yes, we enjoy them.  We talk about them a lot.  "Where'd you get that one, again?", etc.  Wheelah, I bet Red is referring to the Corning Glass Museum, or something similar.  Their displays leave a lot to be desired imo.


----------

